# Probleme mit Eclipse und Dropbox



## mudolf (28. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte zum komfortableren programmieren an uni und home-pc eine dropbox benutzen.

ich hab jetzt den workspace direkt in die dropbox gelegt und damit nur probleme, habe aber auch nach kurzer recherche erfahren, dass es keine gute idee sein soll, den workspace direkt in die dropbox zu tun.
meine probleme sehen so aus, dass ich teilweise nur 2 oder auch gar keine projekte angezeigt bekomme obwohl die daten synchronisiert wurden.

gibt es einen einfach weg mit der dropbox zu programmieren? wie bringe ich denn dann eine automatische verknüpfung zwischen workspace und dropbox.

habe auch etwas von svn (oder so) gehört, aber ich wäre ziemlich froh über eine dropbox-lösung


----------



## tsaG (28. Okt 2011)

mudolf hat gesagt.:


> habe auch etwas von svn (oder so) gehört, aber ich wäre ziemlich froh über eine dropbox-lösung


Und warum nimmst du nicht eine Versionsüberwaltung wie jeder normale Entwickler auch?


----------



## tsaG (28. Okt 2011)

Versionsverwaltung...


----------



## darekkay (28. Okt 2011)

mudolf hat gesagt.:


> habe auch etwas von svn (oder so) gehört, aber ich wäre ziemlich froh über eine dropbox-lösung



Dein zukünftiger Arbeitgeber nicht 

Glaub mir - die Zeit, die du für die Einarbeitung in ein Kontrollversionsystem (SVN, GIT, HG, ..) brauchst, ist sehr gut angelegt (und auch nicht besonders hoch). Um nur einen Vorteil gegenüber Dropbox zu nennen: du kannst jederzeit zu einer älteren Version "zurückspringen", falls auf einmal etwas nicht mehr funktionieren sollte. Und du siehst genau alle Änderungen, die seit der letzten Version gemacht wurden. Und und und..


----------



## gman (28. Okt 2011)

Um dir noch etwas weiter zu helfen, hier ein paar Hosting-Angebote:

bitbucket.org -> Mercurial und seit kurzem auch Git
github.org -> Git
code.google.com -> Subversion, Mercurial und auch Git


----------

